# Attn: OFFSHORE AGGIES!



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

To all of us who love the school & are addicted to the deep blue, Reel Aggie & I are thinking about having some vinyl logos cut of one of my designs. We are looking for any interested parties that might be willing to participate in the costs of having these run. We will most likely have them cut in maroon as shown & another run in white (for dark truck windows/boats) It looks like a 6"x10" run will be approximately $6 per & a larger 12"x20" @ $20 per. We are hoping to be able to order a qty of (50) or more to decrease the costs of the run. (decreased costs will be released accordingly) Please PM me with any interest & quantity requested. This is just in the initial stages & I'll let everyone know the final details as we get everything worked out. The sizes may vary slightly due to the ratio of the design, but will be very close to those mentioned.

To Mont,
Don't know if this post is out of line, but figured I would give it a try.

Thanks,
NaZdravi
Class of '97

What a pain!


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

X ?

LOL !!!


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

I know, let the Aggie jokes begin!



fonz said:


> X ?
> 
> LOL !!!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

count me in.......'92


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm in.



Brandon '03


----------



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

In


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice design, but it would look much better in burnt orange.


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> nice design, but it would look much better in burnt orange.


Not a problem Master, will be happy to make an A&M offshore logo for you in burnt orange!


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

NaZdravi and I are thinking these would look great on the front of your electronics box under the T-Top or even on the back of your outboards and on the back of your trucks. We would just be charging everyone our cost and mailing.
Of course, I am out of room on my motors:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

NaZdravi said:


> Not a problem Master, will be happy to make an A&M offshore logo for you in burnt orange!


no, no, no ... i meant one in burnt orange would look sweet on _your_ boat. it would be a real conversation piece.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well shoot, man, I'm a UT man but you outta have like a tourney for bragging rights, not just some team decals. Yeah, an Offshore Cotton Bowl like the good ole days. That would rock, although I don't think we can brang Bevo, the big drum, and the cannon - you with your little collie thar. Hmm, Port Aransas, mebbe? Double dare ya!


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

*I'm in*

Let me know what we need to do!

Brent
Class of '97
Stacey
Class of '99


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow that is a really cool design


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Brandon '03


OK Brandon, that explains a lot about you. LOL J/K


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm in on this one. Not burnt orange though...lol


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Man, they ain't REAL Aggie stickers. All the words are spelled correctly. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

My thought's exactly Chase This!


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

REELAGGIE said:


> NaZdravi and I are thinking these would look great on the front of your electronics box under the T-Top or even on the back of your outboards and on the back of your trucks. We would just be charging everyone our cost and mailing.
> Of course, I am out of room on my motors:


Love your boat logo.. God bless Aggies..


----------



## txjeep (Aug 9, 2004)

You can put me down for one of the smaller stickers.

To the sips, I hope your recent MNC brought you comfort as the Aggies pounded the ball down your throat in 2006 in Austin, then racked up over 500 yards of offense against you, beating you again at Kyle Field last season.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Name the place, time, and species, and I might show up.
By the way put me down, and Casey C. down for two stickers.

Fightin' Gator 2 Class of '94



Swells said:


> Well shoot, man, I'm a UT man but you outta have like a tourney for bragging rights, not just some team decals. Yeah, an Offshore Cotton Bowl like the good ole days. That would rock, although I don't think we can brang Bevo, the big drum, and the cannon - you with your little collie thar. Hmm, Port Aransas, mebbe? Double dare ya!


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*GO TAR HEELS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

*NICE RIDE*

I think that is one bad a?? boat no jokes and bull???? about that ride... GIG UM son...........


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

If you could'nt hook them then gig' em... SMILE..


----------



## Moe (Oct 10, 2006)

*Im In*

Count me in. I'm good for a dozen or so. PM with the info. I will be down there this weekend.


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

TXJEEP,MY son and I agree with you Texas folks should not be ugly about the beating they have taken.... my wife is seating next to me hitting me, because we are a house divided.........


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I was at sitting in Memorial Stadium in 1982 Ags leading late 4th quarter, like real late 4th quarter ball on the tu 3 or so and the Ags couldn't get teh play off because they were laughing too hard.
Gig 'Em
I'll take a small one


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

I'm in for 2.

Brad
TAMUG
Class of '03


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Being a good ole cajun who bleeds purple and gold I must admit that the Aggie Faithful are truely a breed apart! I applaud ur love of your school and your athletic programs either winning or losing your support is unwavering! I can't say that about the T-sipers......by the way would ya'll like Ryan Perllioux back!!!!!!!!!!!!! My best friend growing up in New Iberia was the best Athlete ever at A&M...Johnny Hector! Today he's the proud owner of a 28 Grady White with twin 200's and his love of offshore fishing is as strong as running for the Aggies ...finishing runner up to Carl Lewis in the Long Jump 4 times in the SWC Track&Field Championship....or running for Jets for 11years! During the Oil and Gas boom of the late 70's the joke was what do you call an Aggie 4years after graduation.....Boss! There was alot of truth to that then and I'm sure now! I'll never question an Aggies love for their school!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I will help and you can put them on my site.

www.aggiecoffee.com


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Is "BAAAAA means NO" Classless, too? :cheers:


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to get this cleared through A&M first. Pretty sure they've got a copywright on "Texas A&M" and are serious about royalties. For some reason I think I remember them not having a coprwright on "Aggies" which would allow you to put "Offshore Aggies" on the logo.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Count me in for a couple.

DJ

Class of '93


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*Offshore Aggie*

I'm in for 2. However, I think Ryan is right. Better check on the copyright issue if you're going to advertise and sell them, as ATM is pretty serious about it.

Hydra Man - Class of 86


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Do these engines start? I'm surprised they don't just fall off!

As for the guy making the joke about the keel, that really was uncalled for. That could have been anybody, and it would **** you off if an aggy was making a joke like that if it was a TEXAS boat.

Now back to acceptable jokes! Hook 'Em

James, I'll pick Billfish out of POC any weekend you like!!!



REELAGGIE said:


> NaZdravi and I are thinking these would look great on the front of your electronics box under the T-Top or even on the back of your outboards and on the back of your trucks. We would just be charging everyone our cost and mailing.
> Of course, I am out of room on my motors:


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Copyrights*

I know full well how serious schools are about their copyrights. The little school up the road from where I work (you know, tu) just finished prosecuting a company in Austin for using the cow logo. I don't intent to make a profit from any of my designs. Just wanted to give some fellow Ag's the oppurtunity to get a piece of vinyl for their boats/trucks that shows the passion we have for our school & our addiction.

Keep the responses coming & I'll try to get PM's out to everyone in a couple of days to keep everyone informed.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Id take two of the small ones.


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

I am good for 4 small ones 2 of each. Truck, camera box, fishing bucket, and i am sure i will find some place else to put it.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

If these are printed for profit or for fun it would still be a copyright issue... If you think A&M is not serious about their Copyrights ask the Seattle Seahawks who use the term 12th Man....


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Infringement*



NaZdravi said:


> I know full well how serious schools are about their copyrights. The little school up the road from where I work (you know, tu) just finished prosecuting a company in Austin for using the cow logo.


I think you also need to remember how TAMU sued the Seattle Seahawks over "12th Man".

Hook 'Em


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I am in for a couple of each size.

Steve Moore
Boozin B Class of '79


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

irbjd said:


> I think you also need to remember how TAMU sued the Seattle Seahawks over "12th Man".
> 
> Hook 'Em


I am a hardcore Ag & even I thought that was taking it a little too far. I am all for protecting intellectual property, but publicity for publicity sake just isn't what it's all about. I do appreciate the comments trying to keep me out of hot water. Guess I may have to "rework" the text.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Contact Mike Huddleston at TAMU, I think he is still in charge of licensing.
Also www.lrgusa.com are the people who handle the fee collection for TAMU.

Perhaps you can get the right to use the logo trademarks under my license. 
www.aggiecoffee.com

PM me if interested


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll buy two small ones, naZdravi.

Cheers to you also, btw. Is the handle Russian or Romanian?


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

cool sticker!

shawn 04'


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

John Galt said:


> I'll buy two small ones, naZdravi.
> 
> Cheers to you also, btw. Is the handle Russian or Romanian?


Czech! I am sure that it has other derivatives in other languages, but my Dad & said it for toasts since I was a little guy. Was a perfect name for our 1st boat! Hopefully after this weekend I'll have pics up of our new boat with it's new name.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Add me to the list.

Rick
TAMUG `92


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

This was another one you had designed a while back


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm good for 2!

Class of 93


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*Can it be made 14" x 14"?*

Can you make them 14"x14" so they fit the bottom of a bird cage? Newspaper lasts only two days and then I have to put new paper down for the mess.


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in for a few. Let's see...

Four Aggies ('62, '85, '86, '01)- Three boats - How many pickups are there?

Will have to get back with you with a count. Great logo!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm in buddy. I want one of each....


----------



## FAMILY TIES (Jul 21, 2005)

IT WILL LOOK GOOD ON THE FAMILY TIES......P


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

I could go for a couple of small ones...


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Cool stickers, great job. Let me know if you ever make an inshore sticker and I will order several. Thanks.


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Im down for 1!

Class of 04

Brad


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

HELL YAH !

Gimme a biggin' and a small one !


Cm3


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in!

Bret '05


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Cool. Put me down for a couple. Gig Em!


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Keep Posting*

To Everyone,
Keep posting or PMs & I'll get a count together. Still working on licensing, but I'll post up & let everyone know how it's going. Thanks for the comments on the design. I hope to come up with some more soon.


----------



## MileOutClub (May 27, 2008)

*Great Sticker!*

I'd like one small one myself.

'04


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Is A&M a cult of some sort?  Move on with your life  JJ 

Seriously....


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Outcast said:


> Is A&M a cult of some sort?  Move on with your life  JJ
> 
> Seriously....


ABSOLUTELY! Those on the inside can't explain it and those on the outside wouldn't understand!
Gig Em!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll take 2 small and one large. Gotta luv the responses from the uninitiated. Super designs will look great on the Mako.

Tom 
N-1 Neanderthals, Class of 80'
Wife, one each, issued from class of 81'


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Outcast said:


> Is A&M a cult of some sort?  Move on with your life  JJ
> 
> Seriously....


Yep.. loks like it..lol 

_noun _1.a particular system of religious worship, esp. with reference to its rites and ceremonies. 2.an instance of great veneration of a person, ideal, or thing, esp. as manifested by a body of admirers: _the physical fitness cult. _3.the object of such devotion. 4.a group or sect bound together by veneration of the same thing, person, ideal, etc. 5._Sociology_. a group having a sacred ideology and a set of rites centering around their sacred symbols. 6.a religion or sect considered to be false, unorthodox, or extremist, with members often living outside of conventional society under the direction of a charismatic leader. 7.the members of such a religion or sect. 8.any system for treating human sickness that originated by a person usually claiming to have sole insight into the nature of disease, and that employs methods regarded as unorthodox or unscientific. _-adjective _9.of or pertaining to a cult. 10.of, for, or attracting a small group of devotees: _a cult movie. _


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Yep.. loks like it..lol
> 
> _ I believe the master's program at t.u. covers spelling!!!_
> _Bow before the master:_


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*I'm Not Worthy!*

ReelAggie wins so far in the "cult" status. I will work my way up. I guess the next step is just to paint the boat Maroon. BigOTex would be so proud.


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd be up for a several of each size/color.
Class of '01


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*great idea*

I'll take 1 small and 2 of the large.

Trent '94


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*Lighten up Aggies-you don't have to be mean.*

Hey Aggies :

Thanks for the keelhauling-Geez, can't take a joke can you? My godfather was an Aggie-class of 49. I don't hate aggies eventhough when I was at College Station in the early 90s and some low-life scum keyed my suburban while at City Hall dealing with the city attorney to permit an oil well on A&M lands within the city limits, which means money for your school. I guess my car was keyed because of my Texas Exes sticker on itsad3sm. Why can't you be nice? I didn't give bad points to you all for posting the aggie sticker. :frown:

AFTER ALL WE ARE TEXANS!!:texasflag


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Hey Aggies :
> 
> Thanks for the keelhauling-Geez, can't take a joke can you? My godfather was an Aggie-class of 49. I don't hate aggies eventhough when I was at College Station in the early 90s and some low-life scum keyed my suburban while at City Hall dealing with the city attorney to permit an oil well on A&M lands within the city limits, which means money for your school. I guess my car was keyed because of my Texas Exes sticker on itsad3sm. Why can't you be nice? I didn't give bad points to you all for posting the aggie sticker. :frown:
> 
> AFTER ALL WE ARE TEXANS!!:texasflag


He's red.....Hahahaha. Don't be messing with the Ags. :cheers:

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Yep.. loks like it..lol


Bevo, don't you have a marlin to save???? :wink:

Brandon


----------



## DeltaDucks_Ag (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great. Hopefully no one would actually pursue shutting down this sticker idea. I know from personal experience that using the Texas A&M name and attaching it to anything is a REAL PITA. You have to jump through hoops, and then a few more...its all bunch of bs. I am chairman of an organization at A&M and last year and it took an entire year to legally attach the Texas A&M name to our organization. And, trust me, they don't care what excuses you have, if the wrong SOB sees the Texas A&M name they will try to f*&k your world up. I know this isn't an official organization, so odds are nothing will come of it. My point is basically the sticker looks awesome but there is some turd out there who believes his only job is to look for ***** like this and then bring in captain buzzkill and the bringdown gang.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Ha! Saving them one at a time until my POCO fish takes the bait.. all bets are off then!



Chase This! said:


> Bevo, don't you have a marlin to save???? :wink:
> 
> Brandon


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll take two 6x10's. PM me and tell me where to send my money. GIG'M


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

REELAGGIE said:


> bevo/fishing/hunting said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.. loks like it..lol
> ...


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*Future Offshore Aggie Cult leader.. bahahah]*

REEL AGGIE is the cult leader until I graduate and get a few years under the belt.. Bahahaha.. I think I would be if i had the money! Tuition sucks! However, I think i'll manage some student loan money to get a few! hahaha

Gig Em Class of 2008(December) Better late than never


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

I am in for six of the small ones.

Let me know where to send the check.

Gig Em


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

If you t-sips haven't realized it yet, you are out numbered on the board. I'm certain that you are out numbered on any hunting, fishing, outdoors, conservative, etc. type board as well. There is no doubt that you received a quality education as well, just realize that we went to school with more of our own than you did. 

I'm all for clean rivalry fun. As a matter of fact, we have score board, two years in a row. Good luck fishing!!!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

We may be out numbered on this board (and most others of this type) and most of our friends (at least the ones we hunt and fish with) went to atm and we have lost on the football field 2 years in a row, but ..................................... oh hell never mind.

There's always next year.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

It is funny to read this thread because most Aggies harp on the glory days of the wrecking crew, but with not much to celebrate lately they are happy with their 2 wins against UT in the last 2 year, wow how times have changed 

UT Owns Tech until this year.... 
Tech has beat A&M 10 of the last 13 games and all they care about is beating UT in their last 2 games 

I know we are out numbered on this board but thought I would get my 2 cents in....


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

im in.


'07


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Still Working*

Still working licensing issues out. We may change the logo to Offshore Aggies & attempt to add in a 2cool portion to help designate members of the best fishing board in the internet. I'll get back with everyone soon to discuss quantity & costs.


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Just got mine in from NaZdravi, looks great. Thanks again.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice Job Wade !

You be sure to let me know when there is room on the boat again...definitely ready to give it another go.

Cm3


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

put me down for about 8 small ones. I am sure once i have them on my stuff all of my friends will want some. Great design.

Class of 98


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

Crispito said:


> Nice Job Wade !
> 
> You be sure to let me know when there is room on the boat again...definitely ready to give it another go.
> 
> Cm3


will do, going out saturday w/ a full boat, will let you know how that goes. I am off all next week, trying to make a date w/ Tequila next monday if seas cooperate, you interested?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Reel Aggie .. that boat is SAHWEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## REELAGGIE (May 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

I'll take two of the small stickers. 91


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

Im down for a smaller one also!....gig em '07


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got junior enrolled at TAMUG in naval ROTC and engineering fall 08............whooop




Clipper...........summer78


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm in for 4 of the small decals. THANKS!!


----------



## CaptainTrey (Apr 27, 2008)

I am in for at least one of each, please send PM with details. Thx

Class of 98


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Solid action,
Keep your intramural scoreboard; I will take national titles. I am not real patrial to maroon but respect it. The Chicken, Corp, and The Chicken-Things that are worthy of pride.
PS- I will be willing to put a wager on this year's matchup,you game?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*decals*

Howdy,
I'm in for 4 decals.
Tom Hilton '79


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I would like two of each


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

I would like 5 of the small & 1 large--tell me where to send a ck


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

i'll take one of the small ones let me know where to send money


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

2 small ones please. PM me with payment info.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*decals*

Howdy,
Revise myu order to be 4 small ones with one large one - pm me where to send the check.
Gig 'Em!
Tom Hilton


----------



## brady6706 (Jun 30, 2006)

I will take a few small ones. PM me with payment and "shipping" info. Thanks.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

Like to have a couple.Doug


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*Offshore Aggie Sticker*

Great Looking design!!! I'll take six of the small ones. PM me with the total is and where to send the check.


----------



## scobey33 (Feb 2, 2006)

in


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Update*

Or lack there-of. Still trying to get with the right people @ A&M to get this cleared. (Always fun) Palmsup is lending a hand & hope to have a answer back soon. If the "Aggies" is not trademarked, I may go that route to get the ball rolling quicker. I will let everyone know as soon as I do. Thanks for the patience. I have a list of everyone's orders.

David


----------



## BayouBoy2010 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would order one, and do you have any more pictures of your boat I love the A&M scheme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ill take 4 small ones and 1 big


----------



## BayouBoy2010 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Offshore Aggie Sticker*

Did yall ever get the stickers made so people could order them?


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Not to highjack but this kinda cracks me up, pops and I were workin a boat show years ago in san antonio and a dealer had 2 boats, one was a UT boat and the other was an aggie boat. As the day got later and the beer started flowing people were bunching up by their schools boat and talkin **** like there was no tommorow, an actual fist fight broke out between two 40 year old guys. 

I didnt go to either school so I had no clue what the fuss was about, hell, I was just glad to survive Aransas Pass high school.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Count me in. I'll take 2 of the small decals, let me know when and where to send the check. Great design


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Still No Word*

Still nothing new to report. If I don't get anywhere with the school soon, I will send out some for "shipping only". I am not trying to get cross with the powers that be, but I know most want a sticker.

BTW, I had some cut in white for truck windows & they look great.


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Finally Some Light*

Looks like we have cleared approval thru A&M. We have the design at the print shop to determine costs. I will post the link to where to order these. Hopefully we will have something solid in the next couple of weeks. Thanks for the patience. I will post some examples when all is 100% with sizes. Thanks to Aggiecoffee.com & Mills Duncan for the help in getting this thru the red tape. I'll let you know more as things progress.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Horay! Thanks again for your time and patience with this. 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'll be buying some for sure.

I had not seen this thread before. Interesting comments on the subject of getting approval from the University. I own the domain name gigem.com, have had it for many years now. I have a pretty good story from 6-7 years ago when a representative of the University and I had some words about it. I would have been willing to sell it to them, or trade it to them for tickets, but I wasn't going to give it away.

Long story short, I still have gigem.com...

Anyways, I look forward to putting some of those on the boat and the truck!


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

im in for sure!

stephen 
2012


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Any chance at having an "inshore" sticker cut? Thanks.


----------



## D-turn (Jan 23, 2009)

Count me in!!

WH10P!!


----------



## NaZdravi (Jul 7, 2005)

*Baby Steps*

Solid,
I will try to see the interest & go from there. The process of approval can take some time. If the process were easier, I have a ton of designs rolling around in my head that would love to get out. This is more of an ice breaker.

I will definitely keep you in mind. The best motivator for anything is quantity. I have about 400 requests for the "offshore" version. It might be very easy to get them to agree to a text change. I will ask the question.


Solid Action said:


> Any chance at having an "inshore" sticker cut? Thanks.


----------



## dkmarb (Dec 27, 2006)

count me in for at least 2 6"x10". Just let me know where to send payment and when.


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

*Whoooop!*

I'm in, class of 86. 2 - 6x10. PM me with the amount and address.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Ummm.....I don't want one.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

me either, people already profile me enough....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

NaZdravi said:


> I will definitely keep you in mind. The best motivator for anything is quantity. I have about 400 requests for the "offshore" version. It might be very easy to get them to agree to a text change. I will ask the question.


401, please. :cheers:

Brandon '03


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

NaZdravi said:


> Thanks to Aggiecoffee.com & Mills Duncan for the help in getting this thru the red tape.


Indeed. Mills is a great guy. As a matter of fact, need to go order me some Aggie coffee now that you mention it...

Brandon


----------

